# Frozen food sale!!!!!!!!!



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

hello everyone. I have been told by my supplier he will give very good discounts to me on frozen foods. so here is the sale

$5 per pound on the following 


brine shrimp
krill
red shrimp
bloodworms
daphnia



thanks



john


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, that is a good deal, John. Where are you dropping by Toronto again?
nevermind, I saw the other thread.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Morning John, How is this food sold? Is it in Cube packs or the square flats (3" x 4" & a 1/4 centimeter thick )

I posted this on PN as well John for all to see in case anyone else is wondering the same thing 

thanks
Sheldon


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

are they hikari brand?


----------



## Nick T. (Nov 7, 2008)

Are the brine shrimp 'baby brine shrimp' ? I'm looking for fry food to be precise. Where can I pick some up from you.
Thank you.


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

I have BBS for $12/lb and $2.50 for a cube pack!! no hikari, 


thanks


john


----------

